
Berlin backtracks after accusing US of ‘piracy’ when 200k masks went missing - dionmanu
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/04/04/coronavirus-latest-news/#link-GQ4VHJ7T2ZGQPD3VUWO5W6QZRU
======
rasz
aka were told to shut up about it
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Parliamentary_Committee...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Parliamentary_Committee_investigation_of_the_NSA_spying_scandal)

